# Religions and cults on the streets of Brixton



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

There's been highly enthusiastic religious types bellowing their messages on the streets of Brixton for years - I've just put together a short feature here: The street preachers and religious cults of central Brixton, 2000-2014

I know they've been mentioned in various threads on these boards over the years (I've looked!) but I thought it might be an idea to list the new ones and remember the old ones here. 







This fella was harassing folks on Saturday. 






And this cult has made an increasing presence outside the tube. 






More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...religious-cults-of-central-brixton-2000-2014/


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 15, 2014)

Great article, I wonder does Brixton attract a disproportionate number of cults, compared to other parts of London?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> Great article, I wonder does Brixton attract a disproportionate number of cults, compared to other parts of London?


it's because it's an area of thinness between this world and the rest of the multiverse. therefore loony sects and cults are drawn to it like water to a plughole.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Those Hubbard hawking Dianetics lot are proper odd. I used to see them doing their 'stress tests' outside Shepherds Bush station every week.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, good article.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 15, 2014)

Interesting. 

I always wondered who Phil Howard was - - and not just his name which I now know but more what he did when he wasn't outside the tube...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> Great article, *I wonder does Brixton attract a disproportionate number of cults*, compared to other parts of London?



Poverty and that's changing; the cults will disappear along with the poor. I'm not sure Brixton does attract more cults than other areas.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

I've added a couple more photos to that collection, and identified the Village megaphone guy as Carlton Warren, ex-boxer.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...religious-cults-of-central-brixton-2000-2014/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

editor said:


> I've added a couple more photos to that collection, and identified the Village megaphone guy as Carloton Warren, ex-boxer.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...religious-cults-of-central-brixton-2000-2014/



I met him in the market, top of Popes Road, late last year. He was just going about his business megaphone free. I gently teased him about it and he retorted with good humour, that others were on duty and that God had the loudest voice of all but people had to want to hear it. Nice chap


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I met him in the market, top of Popes Road, late last year. He was just going about his business megaphone free. I gently teased him about it and he retorted with good humour, that others were on duty and that God had the loudest voice of all but people had to want to hear it. Nice chap


It always seems a bit funny when he's not 'in character' - but he is, as you say, a nice chap.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 15, 2014)

editor said:


> I've added a couple more photos to that collection, and identified the Village megaphone guy as Carlton Warren, ex-boxer.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...religious-cults-of-central-brixton-2000-2014/


Excellent article!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2014)

Whenever I'm in the area it seems quite well-stocked with those of a salvational disposition.

It's odd - I actually quite like Brixton.  They should recruit in Dagenham.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

Happily, I haven't seen the foghorn-esque middle aged Irish woman who patrolled the patch by H&M making a terrible racket for a while.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2014)

We used to have a chap in Nottingham who loudly claimed eating protein led to lust and bad language was responsible for most illnesses.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 15, 2014)

There's a host of lively & godly music acts that have 'entertained' Brixton on the corner @ KFC. A natural performance space. Perhaps that wasn't the point of the article. It's the busyness of it all that attracts them.  I really swore at some wanna be preacher once there when he was obviously being (massively) homophobic. He was saying it in God's name where everything is permitted as* Žižek* rightly pointed out.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 15, 2014)

I may have been in part responsible for Phil Howard leaving Brixton.  He would mostly set up in Tunstall Road (very close to where I work) and I tolerated him for years and even grew to think of him as a 'character'.

But one morning, he was going on about how it didn't matter how good and kind and considerate you were, if you weren't reborn in Jesus Christ, you were damned forever and would burn in hell.

Now, there is a metaphysical rationale, which runs across many spiritual traditions, of which this is a corruption and, in another place with another person, I might have engaged in spirited and good-natured discussion on his matter.  But this morning, it just got me wrong and I launched my face into his and shrieked at him every vile name under the sun!    He didn't turn up next day and I never saw him again after that.......

It was about this time of my life when, on another occasion, I harangued a preacher out of my tube carriage using the same sort of technique....


----------



## Manter (Apr 15, 2014)

There was one today I haven't seen before who was stopping people to tell them God loved them, then moving on. One of the nicer forms of religious lunacy. 

Great article editor


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 15, 2014)

Great to capture the various loons in picture as well.

I haven't seen the Final Call sellers around for over a decade now. They use to do all their posing and fake intimidation outside Red Records.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2014)

editor said:


> This fella was harassing folks on Saturday.


 
I wonder if this 'Dianetics' branding is an attempt to escape the attention of Anonymous and similar...


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2014)

Fantastic pics, btw. 

I'm sad to have missed the bontempi organ/bagpipes band.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 15, 2014)

editor said:


> This fella was harassing folks on Saturday.


Those people are parasites!
Best avoided, no, best persecuted!


----------



## Sirena (Apr 15, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> I haven't seen the Final Call sellers around for over a decade now. They use to do all their posing and fake intimidation outside Red Records.



The Nation of Islam people have a shop (or share in a shop) under the Brixton Rec called 'All Eyes On Egipt' so they do most of their evangelising in and around there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

That Maoist Sect ought to be included but they kept it in house for thirty years. Agree with Sirena Nation of Islam ought to be included, certainly the best dressed of the bunch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2014)

8ball said:


> I wonder if this 'Dianetics' branding is an attempt to escape the attention of Anonymous and similar...


‘Dianetics’ is well-known as a Hubbard invention predating (and the basis for) ‘Scientology’.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2014)

I sometimes feel bad for wanting to round them ALL up and put them in camps.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

This lot were in Brixton to 'teach nationalism according to the bible'.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's another; 



More nutty stuff:


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

I remember this lot causing a kerfuffle but it this 16-part video (wha'?!) they're being largely ignored.



They're getting well dodgy here with some weird beef about Sri Lanka.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

This is more like it (I've not listened to the lyrics, mind)


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> ‘Dianetics’ is well-known as a Hubbard invention predating (and the basis for) ‘Scientology’.


Scum ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 17, 2014)

Brixton high street is public free speech in action. I like it. We are free to believe what ever we like and tell the world all about it. Just don't expect all of Brixton to to agree with you. 

One time outside Iceland some evangelical muslims where giving the 'there's only one god, and worship no others' speech but there was a heated debate when numerous random passing Christians all decided to take exception to their message. Quite entertaining. 

Thought I'd better not hang about too long incase they all turned on me though so no idea how it ended.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 22, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Brixton high street is public free speech in action. I like it. We are free to believe what ever we like and tell the world all about it. Just don't expect all of Brixton to to agree with you.
> 
> One time outside Iceland some evangelical muslims where giving the 'there's only one god, and worship no others' speech but there was a heated debate when numerous random passing Christians all decided to take exception to their message. Quite entertaining.
> 
> Thought I'd better not hang about too long incase they all turned on me though so no idea how it ended.



It's weird to think that the apostle Paul effectively built Christianity on similarly unpromising foundations.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> One time outside Iceland some evangelical muslims where giving the 'there's only one god, and worship no others' speech but there was a heated debate when numerous random passing Christians all decided to take exception to their message. Quite entertaining.


 
Isn't it the same God?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

8ball said:


> Isn't it the same God?




allahs not a tri-part god. Similar though, down on homosexuality, known to like the odd smiting, mates with Moses and Gabriel/Gibreel.

they probably drank in the same pub


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> allahs not a tri-part god. Similar though, down on homosexuality, known to like the odd smiting, mates with Moses and Gabriel/Gibreel.
> 
> they probably drank in the same pub


 
Still the same God as the Jews in both cases as far as I knew.  The Trinity bit just being some guff made up to plaster over gaping holes in the Christian branch of the whole edifice.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 23, 2014)

8ball said:


> Still the same God as the Jews in both cases as far as I knew.  The Trinity bit just being some guff made up to plaster over gaping holes in the Christian branch of the whole edifice.



Your pithy analysis would have saved me 45 minutes of listening to a BBC R4 In Our Time on the subject of the Trinity, which really is an absurd concept


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Your pithy analysis would have saved me 45 minutes of listening to a BBC R4 In Our Time on the subject of the Trinity, which really is an absurd concept


 
I think it's akin to the 'miracle exemption' device used in comic books and sci-fi films where you are allowed to have something that is complete nonsense <Superman's powers being down to a 'yellow sun' or the Alien's incredible metabolic powers that are completely unconstrained by environment> so long as it is clearly delineated in one place.  Then so long as you can roughly adhere to believability in other areas you can get away with it.

Unfortunately the Bible falls down on the second part of the rule, as well as by making it obvious that a patch has been badly applied.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2014)

This thread is now in serious danger of being Dwyerised.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 23, 2014)

T & P said:


> This thread is now in serious danger of being Dwyerised.



Dwyerised?


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Dwyerised?


60-page borefest during which a certain poster attempts to prove the existence of God to the boards.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 23, 2014)

8ball said:


> Isn't it the same God?


Theoretically the same God in the same way that you're the same person that you were as a child and will be when elderly; things change over time and even deities might decide that a change of emphasis is needed.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2014)

8ball said:


> Isn't it the same God?



None of the participants in the debate I saw seemed to recall that, they didn't seem keen on finding what they had in common. 
I'm fairly sure thay could all agree on hating homosexuality - hence my hasty exit.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Theoretically the same God in the same way that you're the same person that you were as a child and will be when elderly; things change over time and even deities might decide that a change of emphasis is needed.


 
God is outside of time.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 23, 2014)

8ball said:


> God is outside of time.


And yet forced to dip into timebound space when intervening.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> Great article, I wonder does Brixton attract a disproportionate number of cults, compared to other parts of London?


Yes - very strong ley lines run right through brixton - its what gives it such a vibrant green aura


----------



## 8ball (Apr 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> And yet forced to dip into timebound space when intervening.


 
God is unimpressed by your insolence.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 24, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Yes - very strong ley lines run right through brixton - its what gives it such a vibrant green aura


 
That'd be ganja dust.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2014)

8ball said:


> God is unimpressed by your insolence.


Really?  Which ones spoke to you then?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Really?  Which ones spoke to you then?


 
Well, that was Dave, who is basically also known as Allah/Jehovah/Jahweh/God/Bob, though I have involved conversations with several others.

As have many Urbanites, since Pan used to be a regular poster on here until being banned, and now often pops back for repeated bannings, sometimes being mistaken for ninjaboy.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2014)

8ball said:


> <snip> As have many Urbanites, since Pan used to be a regular poster on here until being banned, and now often pops back for repeated bannings, sometimes being mistaken for ninjaboy.


I thought Ninj was a faint echo of Loki - Norse god of practical jokes, often appearing in his aspect of a bloody nuisance.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

Just added a feature on this lot on Atlantic Road who have to be admired for their all weather capabilities: 












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/the-all-weather-street-singers-of-atlantic-road-brixton/


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2015)

Cordless mic duo seen yesterday:






The street preachers of Brixton – Dec 2015 photo update


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

Meet maracas lady: 











The Street Preachers of Brixton – Maracas for Jesus, March 2016


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2016)

I always wonder whether any of these people have an endgame in mind, or whether they just plan to keep doing it, being generally ignored or regarded with mild amusement, until they slip this mortal coil.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

8ball said:


> I always wonder whether any of these people have an endgame in mind, or whether they just plan to keep doing it, being generally ignored or regarded with mild amusement, until they slip this mortal coil.


I have to say that she looked a lot happier than most of the people around her, so maybe she does it because she just loves it?!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2016)

editor said:


> I have to say that she looked a lot happier than most of the people around her, so maybe she does it because she just loves it?!



Yeah, that occurred to me too.  Many of them I see don't exactly look like they're enjoying it, though.

And they mostly talk about Jesus 'coming soon'.  After 30 years of proclaiming His Coming "soon" I'd be wondering whether my time would be better spent down the pub.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 8, 2016)

Apart from the ideology itself the 'downside' of street preaching is that often these characters are under IMMENSE pressure from their church hierarchies, to go out and earn credit / virtue / more steps on the way to heaven by 'street ministry', and are being more or less coerced into it by their pastor/spiritual leader/whatever. Their 'success rate' in getting people to attend their church or take their leaflet must be so low it's hard to compute. If it wasn't the wrong phrase altogether I'd say it must be soul-destroying work.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Apart from the ideology itself the 'downside' of street preaching is that often these characters are under IMMENSE pressure from their church hierarchies, to go out and earn credit / virtue / more steps on the way to heaven by 'street ministry', and are being more or less coerced into it by their pastor/spiritual leader/whatever. Their 'success rate' in getting people to attend their church or take their leaflet must be so low it's hard to compute. If it wasn't the wrong phrase altogether I'd say it must be soul-destroying work.


I can see that happening, but this woman looked more, well,_ freelance_.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2016)

Carlton is still out and about:











Street Preachers of Brixton: Carlton Warren, ex-boxer


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2016)

Some additions:






Street Preachers of Brixton: the Don’t Leave It Too Late supermarket persuader






Brixton Street Preachers: the return of the one with the really loud sound system


----------



## CH1 (Nov 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Some additions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think they should be regulated - or even banned?
I guess a by-law could be passed regulating their decibels? Then you have the issue of who would have the task of asking them to turn down the wick - or hop it.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

Some more pics here:











In photos: the Street Preachers of Brixton – June 2017


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

I didn't post this at the time, but here's the lot that got kicked out of Windrush Square last year for their hate speech 











Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 13, 2017)

They've been pitching up at waterloo lately


----------



## NoXion (Jun 13, 2017)

I must admit I'm sometimes tempted to throw the horns and a "Hail Satan" when passing these types.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

NoXion said:


> I must admit I'm sometimes tempted to throw the horns and a "Hail Satan" when passing these types.


a simple jesus died for his sins not mine often does the trick.

the problem with satanism is that it presupposes the existence of an xian god


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

you'd expect them to break into a chorus of ymca


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd expect them to break into a chorus of ymca



Was that today?

Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Was that today?
> 
> Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


June last year. Hopefully those homophobic fuckers won't be coming back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Was that today?
> 
> Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


No, the pic's from upthread


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

Fresh batch: 
















In photos: the street preachers of Brixton, April 2018


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd expect them to break into a chorus of ymca



One hopes that the Hebrew Israelites - whether in Windrush Square or anywhere else in London - can assist on this ...







​


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> One hopes that the Hebrew Israelites - whether in Windrush Square or anywhere else in London - can assist on this ...


Seems highly unlikely. 
The Evening Standard had a report Joy Morgan: North London man charged with missing midwifery student’s murder


----------



## CH1 (May 5, 2019)

Sorry no pictures, but the Catholics from Our Lady of the Rosary (Brixton Road, opposite Max Roach Park) were out this afternoon on Windrush Square.

It looked like a bit of a South American family outing. The leader/celebrant on a podium, approached by carpets. There were Catholic-style banners as backing, including a Virgin Mary banner and a brass crucifix suitable for processions. The people (and kids) were dancing to music and singing with tambourines.

I passed by near the end of the event, and nobody seemed to be attempting any conversions. They did hand out some flyers though and it seems this will be repeated every Sunday 3 pm - 5 pm until 2nd June. 

Wikipedia indicates that outdoor celebrations of the Virgin Mary in May are a Catholic tradition, though not necessarily that old. Noted in Verona in 1739 and popularised by the Jesuits from about 1800 in Catholic parts of Europe.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2019)

Pavement hogging Godsquadery in Brixton:













Street preachers of Brixton: the sermon by the tube station, August 2019


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 14, 2019)

I find they’re generally easy to ignore as I mostly encounter them in passing. Apart from the guy who got on the same carriage as me the other week and then started singing holy praise! No escape from that. My polite request for him to wind his neck in was simply ignored.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I find they’re generally easy to ignore as I mostly encounter them in passing. Apart from the guy who got on the same carriage as me the other week and then started singing holy praise! No escape from that. My polite request for him to wind his neck in was simply ignored.


In situations like this start singing another song, eg yellow submarine, and you'll find the pest will soon cease


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> In situations like this start singing another song, eg yellow submarine, and you'll find the pest will soon cease



But then I’d be the annoying dick rather than he.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> But then I’d be the annoying dick rather than he.


Then you'd stop as the pest does, problem solved


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Then you'd stop as the pest does, problem solved



It’s something I’d perhaps do after being on the sauce. However, this was like the 6am commute where everyone is still half asleep and the last thing you need is al fresco entertainment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It’s something I’d perhaps do after being on the sauce. However, this was like the 6am commute where everyone is still half asleep and the last thing you need is al fresco entertainment.


You'll just have to put up with the disturbance then


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

UCKG out again in Brixton 






Street preachers of Brixton: the gathering on Tunstall Road


----------



## CH1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Apologies for geographical inexactitute, but I saw manifestation of the Twelve Tribes of Israel this afternoon at Camberwell Green. Good choice from their point of view, as the street there amplifies their rhetoric well. There were about 12 of them (appropriately) outside Santander, and opposite Butterfly Walk.

The belief of this curious group is that slavery is type of original sin, brought on by ancestral misdemeanours in the time of Abraham.

Today however they were also majoring on the evils of homosexuality and gay marriage. Which seemed a bit incongruous as they has fetching multi-coloured patterned smocks. Extremely camp. Almost tempting to say "Methinks the lady doth protest too much!"

Maybe the Twelve Tribes need a support group for those on the Down-Low?


----------



## ash (Aug 31, 2019)

editor said:


> UCKG out again in Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckers


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Apologies for geographical inexactitute, but I saw manifestation of the Twelve Tribes of Israel this afternoon at Camberwell Green. Good choice from their point of view, as the street there amplifies their rhetoric well. There were about 12 of them (appropriately) outside Santander, and opposite Butterfly Walk.
> 
> The belief of this curious group is that slavery is type of original sin, brought on by ancestral misdemeanours in the time of Abraham.
> 
> ...


I saw them too. The evil fucked-up bigoted cunts.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2019)

Street Preachers of Brixton: The Silent One


----------



## 8ball (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Street Preachers of Brixton: The Silent One



Tbf the other quote he was using is kind of threatening.


----------



## Manter (Nov 6, 2019)

Anyone know who the preachers were by the town hall this weekend? Saturday, standing opposite Traid, filming themselves. Group of young black guys- don’t think anyone was over 30?- burning incense and wearing a mixture of red robes with gold edging and green robes, but sort of mixed up with black streetwear?
Burning a lot of incense.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2019)

8ball said:


> Tbf the other quote he was using is kind of threatening.


Seems to me you must be a Lutheran. Luther decreed that the Epistle of James was an epistle of straw.

*"**In his book Basic Theology, Charles Caldwell Ryrie countered the claim that Luther rejected the Book of James as being non-canonical.[13] In his preface to the New Testament, Luther ascribed to several books of the New Testament different degrees of doctrinal value: *

*"St. John's Gospel and his first Epistle, St. Paul's Epistles, especially those to the Romans, Galatians, Ephesians, and St. Peter's Epistle-these are the books which show to thee Christ, and teach everything that is necessary and blessed for thee to know, even if you were never to see or hear any other book of doctrine. Therefore, St. James' Epistle is a perfect straw-epistle compared with them, for it has in it nothing of an evangelic kind."[14]*
*(Wikipedia)*


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Manter said:


> Anyone know who the preachers were by the town hall this weekend? Saturday, standing opposite Traid, filming themselves. Group of young black guys- don’t think anyone was over 30?- burning incense and wearing a mixture of red robes with gold edging and green robes, but sort of mixed up with black streetwear?
> Burning a lot of incense.


From your description of the general atire sound probable these were members of the Twelve Tribes of Israel. See Brixton Buzz








Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


----------



## 8ball (Nov 6, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Seems to me you must be a Lutheran. Luther decreed that the Epistle of James was an epistle of straw.
> 
> *"In his book Basic Theology, Charles Caldwell Ryrie countered the claim that Luther rejected the Book of James as being non-canonical.[13] In his preface to the New Testament, Luther ascribed to several books of the New Testament different degrees of doctrinal value: *
> 
> ...




Mmm.  Yeah, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Manter (Nov 6, 2019)

CH1 said:


> From your description of the general atire sound probable these were members of the Twelve Tribes of Israel. See Brixton Buzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh  that’s a shame


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2019)

Manter said:


> Oh  that’s a shame


They're fucking awful. Real bigoted cunts.


----------



## Manter (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> They're fucking awful. Real bigoted cunts.


It looked vaguely interesting as I walked my son past. But hate speech on the streets is not a good thing at all


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 6, 2019)

CH1 said:


> From your description of the general atire sound probable these were members of the Twelve Tribes of Israel. See Brixton Buzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but laugh everytime I see that lot - they look like extras out of star wars. Makes their intolance and homophobia all together less scary.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I can't help but laugh everytime I see that lot - they look like extras out of star wars. Makes their intolance and homophobia all together less scary.


They maybe laughable but I nearly got into a fight with one of these aggressive clowns when he got close up and personal and did that weird bloke heads rutting nonsense. That said, it was a pleasure seeing them getting booted out of Windrush Square. 

Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2019)

Is there any overlap or continuity between these eejits and the older British Israelism tradition?

(British Israelism are probably the Ur-Loons, the OG nutters: British Israelism - Wikipedia )


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Is there any overlap or continuity between these eejits and the older British Israelism tradition?
> 
> (British Israelism are probably the Ur-Loons, the OG nutters: British Israelism - Wikipedia )


Highly unlikely. British Israel was one of many esoteric/exotic religious fashions in the nineteenth century Britain and America. The Mormons - still a powerful church or cult - is based on that lost tribes idea. But they are white - in fact the Mormons operated a colour bar until about 50 years ago.

With the 12 Tribes it's all about being black and having a back story to account for slavery. I've no idea what the ultimate theology/ideology is, but here are their leaflets, since you ask. These are a couple of years old. Their internet links are US based, but they seem to have Birmingham and London followers - who post on Youtube (naturally). The Brixton group used to be vigorously against mixed relationships. Don't know if this still holds.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 27, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> One hopes that the Hebrew Israelites - whether in Windrush Square or anywhere else in London - can assist on this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is more about *Israel United In Christ* here:

​


----------



## CH1 (Nov 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> There is more about *Israel United In Christ* here:



This is very interesting - and very sad.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 11, 2019)

This was on Mail online today. Seems to indicate that Black Hebrew Israelites are unstable to the point of murder.
Jersey City shooting revealed on surveillance camera footage | Daily Mail Online

GarveyLives apologies for quoting the Daily Mail - not allowed as a source by Wkipedia, but maybe there are other sources?


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2020)

And another 




















						Street Preachers of Brixton: The one with the echo effect, Sept 2020
					

Seen and heard bellowing out the message from the Qur’an in the centre of Brixton last Sunday was this fella, who had decided to add some dramatic echo to his excessively loud PA system.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

This guy was loud and annoying 











						Street Preachers of Brixton: the backstreet prowler, Oct 2020
					

Currently disturbing the peace and prowling the empty alley behind the Barrier Block in Brixton is this young preacher, banging on and on about Jesus Christ and demanding people ‘repent.&#821…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2020)

...and another!



















						Street Preachers of Brixton: The perambulating, passionate one, Sept 2020
					

The corner of Electric Avenue and Brixton Road (outside Boots) has increasingly become popular as the perfect spot for an afternoon’s extra-loud street preaching. However, this lady seen last…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

And another 









						Street Preachers of Brixton: the Taste Jesus guy, October 2020
					

Perhaps it’s the ongoing coronavirus crisis that has led to more and more street preachers appearing on the streets of Brixton – here’s another one spotted opposite Windrush Squar…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2020)

Yet more although this guy was useless 






Street Preachers of Brixton: the incomprehensible one on Pope’s Road, Oct 2020


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2020)

The quiet one












						Street Preachers of Brixton: the quiet one mumbling away in a folding chair, October 2020
					

Reciting religious texts on the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road at barely audible levels was this bloke, who decided to take it easy and plonk himself down in a folding chair.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2020)

editor said:


> The quiet one
> 
> View attachment 234567
> 
> ...


it's the quiet ones you have to watch out for


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2020)

Here's a central London one











						In photos: the arms-aloft street preacher with a speaker in a shopping trolley, Whitehall, London
					

Seen strutting along Whitehall, music blaring and arms aloft was this fella who had a Big Message for everyone.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a central London one
> 
> View attachment 235263
> 
> ...


Yeh he'll come back soon armed with the wrath of God and he'll be mightily pissed with all those who have taken his name in vain


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm posting this as a curiosity - an Al Jazeera film about a Korean Christian cult which has elements of Jonestown about it. They are showing it on Al Jazeera TV this week.
This lot get their true believers to move from South Korea to Fiji, where Grace Road Church miraculously transforms into Grace Industries which is into agriculture, building, hotels, dentistry - you name it.
The Korean church members offer their labour free, in return for public beatings by the woman founder, who makes Mrs Thatcher look like a pussy cat.

The reason I;m postin g this really is that I find the editor 's ongoing commentary on street preachers slightly uncomfortable. I was taught not to mock the afflicted.
Fortunately the nearest we've got to the dangerous cult in the film below are the Jehovah's Witnesses or the Scientologists.
The unfortunate Brixton Street preachers are hopelessly inefficient compared tho these cults.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2020)

Fresh one: 






Brixton Street Preachers of Brixton: The Look At The Flowers Guy, Dec 2020


----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone remember The House of David?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 5, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Anyone remember The House of David?


Do you? I've googled extensively and there is loads about an American cult in Michigan which ran amusement parks and a baseball team.
Sounds a bit light-hearted for the typical Brixton Road prophets








						The religious sect that became baseball's answer to the Harlem Globetrotters
					

The House of David was an Adventist cult that banned alcohol, sex and shaving. But it also loved baseball – and its teams toured the country to enraptured crowds




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Do you? I've googled extensively and there is loads about an American cult in Michigan which ran amusement parks and a baseball team.
> Sounds a bit light-hearted for the typical Brixton Road prophets
> 
> 
> ...


I do indeed. They were a collection of black preachers who mainly set up outside the KFC in Brixton in the early 2000's. 

They were big on condemning people in the name of the lord. Particularly homosexuals and those unbaptised. 

It was heartening that they usually drew a mixed crowd who abused them, scuffled with them, and regularly stormed up the police station demanding they be arrested. 

Calling for deviants to be crucified was quite unusual. Telling kids in pushchairs they and their parents were going to burn in hell would cause people to go garretty. 

I liked to heckle them though this was sometimes a bit tense. Me shouting "I love to suck cock, I'm thinking of your cock now". This would bring entertainment with their burly supporters.  

I think they gave up in about 2007?


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I do indeed. They were a collection of black preachers who mainly set up outside the KFC in Brixton in the early 2000's.
> 
> They were big on condemning people in the name of the lord. Particularly homosexuals and those unbaptised.
> 
> ...


They're weren't unlike these twats 









						Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square
					

Spreading their message of homophobic hate just a week after the horrendous attack on the LGBT community in Orlando, USA, four ‘preachers’ from The Twelve Tribes of Israel found themsel…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Dec 5, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I do indeed. They were a collection of black preachers who mainly set up outside the KFC in Brixton in the early 2000's.
> 
> They were big on condemning people in the name of the lord. Particularly homosexuals and those unbaptised.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's not Twelve Tribes you're thinking of?
This pic is from editor upthread a couple of years ago - they've dropped up several times here




Full marks for religious camp.
I believe if you go back twenty years they were still around, but favoured white surplices with leather wrist support - as in the London Apprentice perhaps.

In any event this sect are opposed to miscegenation, as well as gays, so mixed race couples used to get abuse from them years ago.
Haven't heard about that so much recently.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2020)

They were definitely the House of David.  There were threads on urban about them.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> They were definitely the House of David.  There were threads on urban about them.


Indeed: 




isvicthere? said:


> The House of David - or Earth Wind and Fire meet Ali Baba in panto as I preferred to call them. There was even a documentary about them on the telly circa 1999: "Brixton's Holy War".
> 
> I once remember them spouting a load of anti-gay bile, to an utterly indifferent blank space, which was hilariously heckled by an old drunk Irish bloke waiting for a bus commenting on their get-up: "What about you, ya big fuckin' poof?!"
> 
> You probably had to be there.....





			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-met-a-guy-in-a-nation-of-islam-uniform.152333/page-3#post-5062891


----------



## CH1 (Dec 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be interested to see the TV documentary mentioned there. It's listed on the BFI site, but no link at all.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2020)

Nutters all. Luckily living in the sticks I am insulated from them for now. 

We do have the occasional big issue seller, in fact today I was rushing back to my car trying to keep my shopping dry in the rain and there was one, I could only say "not today sorry" .. as I rushed past. Felt a bit guilty, I usually make a point of buying it.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 19, 2020)

editor said:


> They maybe laughable but I nearly got into a fight with one of these aggressive clowns when he got close up and personal and did that weird bloke heads rutting nonsense. That said, it was a pleasure seeing them getting booted out of Windrush Square.
> 
> Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square



They were doing this in Brixton in the 90s. I remember them.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

The man with the golden mic















						Street Preachers of Brixton: the louche one with the golden microphone
					

Seen leaning against the wall by Brixton tube station yesterday was this rather louche street preacher, clad in black leather and sporting a natty golden microphone/speaker combo.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> The man with the golden mic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fine example of the genre. 
What was his chat like?


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

TopCat said:


> That is a fine example of the genre.
> What was his chat like?


"It's your choice.. money or God," but he was so laid back it was hard to hear what he was saying. 

I had a little chat with him about the microphone and he showcased its built in lighting feature. I liked him.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> "It's your choice.. money or God," but he was so laid back it was hard to hear what he was saying.
> 
> I had a little chat with him about the microphone and he showcased its built in lighting feature. I liked him.


I can so picture him hanging around the Alabama’s.


----------



## nick (Feb 17, 2021)

From a quick glance at the photo, I thought he was a little like the Rev D Wayne had risen again - then gone on a massive fucking bender, before sobering up and ranting about the evils of Goa


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2021)

Another shouty preacher for y'all 














						Street Preachers of Brixton: the ‘get drunk, get high and get laid’ one
					

This very shouty man in a hat was spotted on Saturday afternoon dishing our religious platitudes in the direction of an uninterested group of skateboarders in Windrush Square.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I just thought people might like to know that controversy about street preachers goes back a long way. Possibly further back than Urban75?  This cutting is from the Gay Gazette *8th November 1995*.
I am intrigued by the quote from Lambeth's Lesbian and Gay officer, Peter Woodward, who is supposed to have said that this was "a private matter between travellers and the preachers".


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I happened upon a documentary about the Black Hebrew Israeites.
I think this was on Channel Four about 5 years ago, and is now preserved on the Vice section of Vimeo.
Its not very PC actually, the programme is fronted by Jamali Raddix - a black stand-up who seems to specialise in making his largely white audience choke on their drinks.
When it comes to the Black Hebrew Israelites -who he follows and interviews in Harlem, Philadelphia and Charlotte North Carolina, he seems to build a rapport based on them all being a bit eccentric.
The scene where they all pile into a firing range for a bit of weapons practice makes you wonder. Like Louis Theroux with Uzis.


Not Brixton - but gives the background to our lot.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2021)

They are back next to Iceland.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I happened upon a documentary about the Black Hebrew Israeites.
> I think this was on Channel Four about 5 years ago, and is now preserved on the Vice section of Vimeo.
> Its not very PC actually, the programme is fronted by Jamali Raddix - a black stand-up who seems to specialise in making his largely white audience choke on their drinks.
> When it comes to the Black Hebrew Israelites -who he follows and interviews in Harlem, Philadelphia and Charlotte North Carolina, he seems to build a rapport based on them all being a bit eccentric.
> ...




I'm not surprised I've seen local Black people arguing with them. The few minutes I watched of Vimeo and they were saying Martin Luther King was a traitor to Black people and that Black people should not vote for Obama as his African predecessors sold Black people into slavery.

Totally off the wall offensive stuff this.


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2021)

Not Brixton - but an example of what might happen in Brixton if the police were more assertive in controlling street preaching.
This was tweeted out by Richard Tice, and attracted a variety of comments along the lines of why can't people preach against gays?
Didn't hear the guy doing that, maybe he did it earlier and that is why the police were called?
Then again maybe in  Uxbridge the anti-covid regulations apply to town square preaching.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2021)

Another shouty one
















						Street Preachers of Brixton: the one with all the bags
					

Seen  shouting random words over a musical soundtrack was this heavily bagged up chap in central Brixton yestrday.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2021)

A new preacher every ten metres on Brixton Road yesterday 






























						Street Preachers of Brixton – a Bank Holiday bumper line-up, in photos
					

There was a bumper crop of bellowing street preachers this Bank Holiday Monday, with no less that four different teams in action within 50 metres of each other on Brixton Road.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2021)

And another!











						Street Preachers of Brixton: the one filming himself
					

Seen delivering The Word outside the Iceland supermarket in Brixton recently was this chap, who had the courtesy to just use his voice and not bellow into a huge amplified speaker.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder if this scholarly article is of interest? How Do You Distinguish between Religious Fervor and Mental Illness?

There is relatively little literature on whether street preaching is deluded . 

The idea of evangelical busybodies who tell you what to do to be saved was satirised in Wilkie Collin's famous detective novel The Moonstone in 1868 Miss Clack - Wikipedia
Miss Clack was a great fan of giving people written tracts as an aid to salvation.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 16, 2021)

editor said:


> The man with the golden mic
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I've heard of preachers who use subtext. 

Cowards every single one of them.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2021)

More street preachers - with flags





















						Street Preachers of Brixton – the Windrush Square takeover with flags
					

There was a lot of singin’ and a-preachin’ going down in central Brixton yesterday,  as the NTCG Brixton Community Church decamped from their base off Brixton Hill to Windrush Square. H…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Apologies for not having a photo - but I rather unexpectedly saw a stall for Eckankar outside Iceland this morning. There were two stall minders, a black guy with a blue Eckankar sweatshirt, and a black woman companion - both attending to their stall as one would to a local charity at the Lambeth Country Show (of blessed memory).
I chatted with them as I had come across this organisation about 20 years ago in the Eastern region of Ghana, where they had a "church" or meeting hall.

They were enthused I had "met" them before, and the guy said he had been to the commemoration of their new building in  Accra, Ghana.

This appears to be a new-age off-shoot of Hinduism, and the HQ is in the USA (where else).








						Eckankar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Wikipedia article point out that there is a death penalty for belonging to this group in Iran - which has been carried out.
I'm no expert in non-Abrahamic religions, but to me this seems like a late twentieth century version of Theosophy.

They have plenty of literature on their stall, more pamphlets than "Das Kapital" tomes. I didn;t ask if they were give-aways or for sale.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Seems in Harare the council are clamping down - even though this one is smarter than we are used to


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2022)

Here's a new one















						Street Preachers of Brixton – the one with the boxing gloves
					

Seen delivering a death-fixated sermon from the traffic island in the middle of of Brixton Road was this chap. With an interesting fashion combo of sunglasses, checked shirt, big red tie and boxing…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2022)

Street Preachers of Brixton: the one with the swivelling banner
					

Seen here randomly swivelling his banner in the direction of passers by was the guy from the lesser-known God Desires Mercy Than Sacrifice Movement.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2022)

Street preachers of Brixton: the singing one in the natty blue outfit under a tree
					

The recent hot weather seems to have brought out increased numbers of street preachers in Brixton, and this fella caught our eye this week. He’d wisely set up shop in the shade of the tree ju…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 24, 2022)

8ball said:


> I wonder if this 'Dianetics' branding is an attempt to escape the attention of Anonymous and similar...


Well you’ve blown their cover now. 

We don’t get an awful lot here but London has a long and proud heritage of religious judgemental types and find it pleasant to engage when I am over. 
It’s very amusing to agree with whatever they have to say. 
I used to get told I was going to hell on my commute to work. Yeah. Well. Essentially we all are. 

I actually got a fucking handwritten letter from the JW’s. But everyone in the flats got one. It was obviously someone who had gotten the JWs equivalent of a detention.
I get Scientology leaflets about the dangers of drugs. But I think that’s for the guys downstairs who smoke on their balcony. I’m not a moron.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I get Scientology leaflets about the dangers of drugs. But I think that’s for the guys downstairs who smoke on their balcony. I’m not a moron.


They also stole my website once Scientologist Web site rips off urban75.com


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 24, 2022)

Wow. Good old days. 😂


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2022)

And another...















						Street preachers of Brixton: the hellfire and brimstone chap
					

Thankfully only equipped with a small amp, this chap was keen to press home the advantages of following Jesus, predicting the direst of post-death futures for non-believers.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Your latest chap seems _intense_ in a WWF kind of way.








						Street preachers of Brixton: the hellfire and brimstone chap
					

Thankfully only equipped with a small amp, this chap was keen to press home the advantages of following Jesus, predicting the direst of post-death futures for non-believers.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




I don't want to pre-empt any theological discussion, especially as preaching hellfire knows no denomination (cf Girolamo Savanorola the Dominican Friar who persuaded the Florentine merchants to burnt all their art works in a "bonfire of vanities") but the populist approach to hell fire must be down to John Calvin.

Calvin was the "spitter" who started putting fellow protestants on the bonfire, including Michael Servetus, a Spanish Unitarian who unwisely sought refuge from the Church of Rome in Geneva - then ruled by Calvin, who had already denounced Servetus to the French Inquisition.

These "Ranters" are not all pussy cats - some of them are wolves in sheep's clothing  [Matthew 7 v15]


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

Two more!











						Street preachers of Brixton: the leaflet shunting, quietly serenading one
					

The clement weather has resulted in a bumper selection of street preachers taking to the streets around Brixton recently, and this chap was seen plying his religious wares outside Barclays Bank on …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				














						Street Preachers of Brixton: the one going on about Jesus knocking on your door
					

There was a tag team of street preachers busying themselves outside Brixton Morleys last week, with plenty of leaflets being thrust in the direction of passers by.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's a new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think this the one with the crazy amount of reverb. Can’t actually hear what he’s saying.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

story said:


> I think this the one with the crazy amount of reverb. Can’t actually hear what he’s saying.


These guys are normally kings of the reverb


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

This one was a bit different



















						Street preachers of Brixton: the one with the signs and multi-lingual free books
					

We’ve been documenting the street preachers of Brixton for over a quarter of a century now and it’s rare to come across someone with a new angle – but this bloke was a true one-of…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

And a few more














						Street Preachers of Brixton: the one going on about Jesus knocking on your door
					

There was a tag team of street preachers busying themselves outside Brixton Morleys last week, with plenty of leaflets being thrust in the direction of passers by.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				


















						Street preachers of Brixton: the leaflet shunting, quietly serenading one
					

The clement weather has resulted in a bumper selection of street preachers taking to the streets around Brixton recently, and this chap was seen plying his religious wares outside Barclays Bank on …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				

















						Street preachers of Brixton: the singing one in the natty blue outfit under a tree
					

The recent hot weather seems to have brought out increased numbers of street preachers in Brixton, and this fella caught our eye this week. He’d wisely set up shop in the shade of the tree ju…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2022)

editor said:


> This one was a bit different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoy this thread. The man who gives away multi lingual books seems innocent - but he is not all he seems. Remember Fahrenheit 451!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 21, 2022)

To say you will meet Christ absolves all responsibilities for trying to act like Christ.
Everyone a Christ.


That confuses them


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> To say you will meet Christ absolves all responsibilities for trying to act like Christ.
> Everyone a Christ.
> 
> 
> That confuses them


It might - but you sound like a clasical antinomian: Antinomianism - Wikipedia
Beware - this actually happened in Münster: Münster rebellion - Wikipedia


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 21, 2022)

But I will have already walked away before they have googled it.


----------

